# Josè Mauri vicinissimo al Milan. Si chiude a breve.



## admin (22 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.

Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Giugno 2015)

Bene,bravo Josè 
Aspetto l'ufficialità,non si sa mai oramai...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. *Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.*
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Ahahahahahha, che degrado! 
Mi immaggino il condor che svolazza sopra il tribunale fallimentare


----------



## Ciachi (22 Giugno 2015)

...pare che vogliano aspettare prima ...."le visite mediche"!!!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Giugno 2015)

Basta che non sia l'unico colpo a centrocampo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Giugno 2015)

Da condor ad avvoltoio


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ed io possiamo fare un piccolo sospiro di sollievo 

Il condor che diventa avvoltoio


----------



## hiei87 (22 Giugno 2015)

E' da prendere senza se e senza ma. Tanto sappiamo già che, se i soldi ci saranno, il condor li butterà per qualche sopravvalutato.
Almeno lui a 0 rappresenterebbe una bella speranza...


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahha, che degrado!
> Mi immaggino il condor che svolazza sopra il tribunale fallimentare



da condor ad avvoltoio


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.


Siamo a posto così! Comunque è forte davvero


----------



## il condor (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



che novità!!! i primi due acquisti del milan due giocatori a parametro zero.   comunque va bene, l'iportante è che sia stato preso come riserva e al posto di sulley speedy kebab muntari.


----------



## markjordan (22 Giugno 2015)

se e' fuori uno speriamo il secondo sia quasi top


----------



## Jackson86 (22 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo non sia la solita boiata. È un bel giovane e buon calciatore.


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Da condor ad avvoltoio


----------



## pandoL (22 Giugno 2015)

Per incominciare va bene dai


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Giugno 2015)

Non ti cambierà la squadra, ma finalmente, se ci fossimo fatti scappare questo giovane a parametro 0 sarebbe stata la conferma che Adrianone ha perso lo smalto


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahha, che degrado!
> Mi immaggino il condor che svolazza sopra il tribunale fallimentare



Palladino seconda punta.

Siamo stati 6 mesi su questo e ovviamente lo ufficializziamo il giorno del fallimento. Comunque secondo me ha fatto bene, almeno non ha buttato soldi.


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



meglio prenderlo che lasciarlo alla fiore, non ci perdiamo nulla... anzi! però tocca sperare pure per questo qua


----------



## luigi61 (22 Giugno 2015)

ragazzi aspettiamo l'ufficialità, io ancora non mi sono ripreso da sabato


----------



## gabuz (22 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ed io possiamo fare un piccolo sospiro di sollievo
> 
> Il condor che diventa avvoltoio



Uff... Che paura.
Next stop... Croatia


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.




questo è un ottimo giovane, a costo zero è da prendere assolutamente. Aspettiamo l'ufficialità comunque,non si sa mai


----------



## Thankcobra (22 Giugno 2015)

A parametro zero, come riserva, me lo prendo tutta la vita.
Ovviamente non basta, però è un acquisto sensato.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Giugno 2015)

Non sono sicuro Ke lo abbiamo preso per fare la riserva...


----------



## markjordan (22 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> ragazzi aspettiamo l'ufficialità, io ancora non mi sono ripreso da sabato


idem , aspettiamo la firma
un posto in meno a cc allontana muntari x cui sarebbe doppiamente valido


----------



## Tahva (22 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.


Sono contenta, a patto che almeno questa trattativa si chiuda. È un buon giovane e in ogni caso se pure si volesse vendere in seguito si fa sicuramente plusvalenza. Speriamo non succedano imprevisti anche su questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Gli antipasti vanno bene,ma a noi servono i primi piatti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli antipasti vanno bene,ma a noi servono i primi piatti.



Intanto sediamoci a tavola ....


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Una cellula primordiale: pura energia, uso da verificare. Mezzala, trequarti, centrocampista di regia... può fare tutto. Ha la sapienza nei piedi di Iniesta, lancio, corsa, tiro, e denti aguzzi da mostrare negli scontri duri di centrocampo. Parte per portare le borse, ma dategli dieci partite e guida il pullman. Dai, José, vieni a dare una mano.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2015)

Dovesse arrivare sarei contento ma sarebbe un bruttissimo segnale: preso solo per via del fallimento del Parma, a 0.....0 budget...mah


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una cellula primordiale: pura energia, uso da verificare. Mezzala, trequarti, centrocampista di regia... può fare tutto. Ha la sapienza nei piedi di Iniesta, lancio, corsa, tiro, e denti aguzzi da mostrare negli scontri duri di centrocampo. Parte per portare le borse, ma dategli dieci partite e guida il pullman. Dai, José, vieni a dare una mano.




Sei un suo parente?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dovesse arrivare sarei contento ma sarebbe un bruttissimo segnale: preso solo per via del fallimento del Parma, a 0.....0 budget...mah



Vabbè è colpa nostra se il parma fallisce? Prima non si poteva comprare


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Sei un suo parente?



Un suo ammiratore. Basta?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Vediamo se uno dico uno, anche non particolarmente forte, riusciamo a prenderlo.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.


Modus operandi da qui in poi: prima vedere firme e comunicato ufficiale,poi credere.
Se arrivasse mi farebbe piacere,comunque.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un suo ammiratore. Basta?



È un giovane di grandi prospettive, ma sinceramente Iniesta lo lascerei perdere...


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa: per Josè Mauri pronto contratto fino al 2019*


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vabbè è colpa nostra se il parma fallisce? Prima non si poteva comprare



Ovviamente no, ma il mio problema è che se si doveva pagare sicuramente non eravamo in corsa.


----------



## Mithos3 (23 Giugno 2015)

Ottima cosa averlo preso. Rappresenta uno dei migliori prospetti del nostro calcio e l'abbiamo preso a 0. Anzi, quasi preso, visto gli ultimi giorni voglio andarci con i piedi di piombo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2015)

Un giovane utile alla causa di rinnovamento e ringiovanimento..

Da prendere senza visite mediche !!


----------



## Schism75 (23 Giugno 2015)

Riuscirà il nostro eroe a chiudere?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: per Josè Mauri pronto contratto fino al 2019*



chissà come mai quando non c'è da scucire manco 1 euro si preparano già i contratti ehehe mentre per acquisti FONDAMENTALI si ritarda o si aspetta all'infinito...


----------



## Marilson (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: per Josè Mauri pronto contratto fino al 2019*



ottimo, ora mi interessa anche vedere come ci muoviamo in uscita. C'è tanta gente che vorrei vedere lontano anni luce da Milanello


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo ancora


----------



## Memories of the Time (23 Giugno 2015)

Galliani era impegnato nella nuova inaugurazione di Giannino e (forse) piazziamo il primo colpo decente, lol


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Giugno 2015)

Nemmeno io..comunque è da prendere al volo


----------



## Serginho (23 Giugno 2015)

Ottimo se venisse ufficializzato

Il centrocampo teorico sarebbe Montolivo, De Jong, Witsel, Poli, Jose' Mauri piu' un altro paio di pedine (magari Van Ginkel?), servirebbe un giocatore con doti di regia, Montolivo chiaramente non basta. Logicamente Muntari non dovrebbe nemmeno esser preso in considerazione


----------



## Casnop (23 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> È un giovane di grandi prospettive, ma sinceramente Iniesta lo lascerei perdere...



Ha la stessa completezza tecnica e duttilità tattica del grande spagnolo, come lui ti da la sensazione di poter fare tutto in campo. E' chiaro che non è possibile paragonare giocatori con età e carriere totalmente diverse, ma l'impressione tecnica di base è quella. Non mi sembra un giocatore di passaggio nel Milan né, ad istinto, uno che quando entra in campo si cerca immediatamente il posto in panchina. Spero vivamente di non sbagliarmi, eh...


----------



## Sotiris (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Per quelle volte che l'ho visto a me è piaciuto molto, come prima riserva mi va benissimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2015)

Dal Parma era da prendere anche Cerri, uno degli attaccanti più promettenti che come al solito è stato lasciato alla Juve


----------



## Love (23 Giugno 2015)

ottimo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2015)

Giustamente si aspetta di prenderlo dal curatore fallimentare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Buon colpo in ottica futura, ma aspettiamo la firma sul contratto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Se arriva è semplicemente perchè era in parola da tempo con noi e non se le sentita di farci lo sgarro a differenza di altri.


----------



## Jack14 (23 Giugno 2015)

Questo è forte e potrebbe fare il titolare visto il nostro centrocampo, non ha nulla da invidiare a de jong, poli, montolivo


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Giugno 2015)

Finché non firma, non ci credo.

Ormai non dobbiamo più fidarci di nessuno.


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Finché non firma, non ci credo.
> 
> Ormai non dobbiamo più fidarci di nessuno.



Esatto, finche non è ufficiale non ci credo. Mi pronuncerò quando sarà ufficiale.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ed io possiamo fare un piccolo sospiro di sollievo
> 
> Il condor che diventa avvoltoio



Lo voglio


----------



## Konrad (23 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Finché non firma, non ci credo.
> 
> Ormai non dobbiamo più fidarci di nessuno.



Esatto! Ma incrocio le dita e spero sinceramente firmi con noi. Sarebbe il primo segnale di un cambio di rotta della ns. dirigenza, per troppo tempo cieca alla parola "programmazione".
Dopo il suo eventuale approdo, però, deve cambiare anche il sistema di gestione di questi giovani...perchè direi che ne abbiamo già tritati abbastanza qui da noi (e le altre squadre di A ringraziano!)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2015)

6-7 mesi per prelevare un giocatore da una società in fallimento


----------



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Secondo me non è ancora pronto per la Serie A. Chiunque lo prende deve mandarlo un anno in prestito. Lo fa la Juventus con Berardi che è molto più avanti di lui, non vedo perché non si debba usare lo stesso modus operandi. Tra l'altro tecnicamente aggiunge pochissimo al nostro centrocampo. Il rischio è che venga calcolato come un acquisto importante e tolga quindi la possibilità di acquistare altro.


----------



## Dapone (23 Giugno 2015)

José Mauri SI!


----------



## sion (23 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> José Mauri SI!


----------



## Schism75 (23 Giugno 2015)

Ancora non è ufficiale?


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2015)

Se sarà sono contento, abbiamo fatto la nostra scommessa a centrocampo, ora non azzardino nemmeno di prendere un certo Baselli però.


----------



## zlatan (23 Giugno 2015)

Quando e se mai sarà ufficiale commentero' non credo più a niente... Comunque sarebbe un'ottima riserva mi piace...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è ancora pronto per la Serie A. Chiunque lo prende deve mandarlo un anno in prestito. Lo fa la Juventus con Berardi che è molto più avanti di lui, non vedo perché non si debba usare lo stesso modus operandi. Tra l'altro tecnicamente aggiunge pochissimo al nostro centrocampo. Il rischio è che venga calcolato come un acquisto importante e tolga quindi la possibilità di acquistare altro.



Io lo girerei all'Udinese che sembra dover perdere Allan


----------



## TheZio (23 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una cellula primordiale: pura energia, uso da verificare. Mezzala, trequarti, centrocampista di regia... può fare tutto. Ha la sapienza nei piedi di Iniesta, lancio, corsa, tiro, e denti aguzzi da mostrare negli scontri duri di centrocampo. Parte per portare le borse, ma dategli dieci partite e guida il pullman. Dai, José, vieni a dare una mano.



Io più delle sue capacità sono spaventato dalla nostra squadra di cessi a pedali e dalla nostra dirigenza assente ingiustificata.. Prego affinché non faccia la fine di Saponara..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ha la stessa completezza tecnica e duttilità tattica del grande spagnolo, come lui ti da la sensazione di poter fare tutto in campo. E' chiaro che non è possibile paragonare giocatori con età e carriere totalmente diverse, ma l'impressione tecnica di base è quella. Non mi sembra un giocatore di passaggio nel Milan né, ad istinto, uno che quando entra in campo si cerca immediatamente il posto in panchina. Spero vivamente di non sbagliarmi, eh...


Sì, certo, questo è ciò che Mauri potrebbe diventare, peccato non sia ancora nulla di tutto questo adesso.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Giugno 2015)

Inserimento nella trattativa della Lazio che secondo sportmediaset tenta il giocatore; come dicevo nei post precedenti non mi fido finché non è ufficiale


----------



## zlatan (23 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io lo girerei all'Udinese che sembra dover perdere Allan



Ma anche no. Prendiamo Allan ma non sacrifichiamo questo che è buon giocatore.... Ah è vero non lo abbiamo ancora preso.....


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Giugno 2015)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che non stiamo concludendo neanche questa?? Vicino... vicino... ma per ora...


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che non stiamo concludendo neanche questa?? Vicino... vicino... ma per ora...



E sì ma ci vuole tempo, con calma e cauto ottimismo aspettiamo che ci soffino anche questo. 
Comunque non lo avevo seguito molto a me sembra davvero bravo da quello che sto vedendo in giro, io non lo scarterei a priori come titolare se dovesse arrivare.


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Giugno 2015)

Non prenderemo nemmeno questo...è evidente.

Galliani passa il tempo a mangiare e a bere.


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2015)

Nemmeno questo fila via liscio, nemmeno questo... Che scempio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Manco un ragazzino a zero euro riusciamo a prendere senza problemi? Muoviti Galliani! Datti una mossa!


----------



## markjordan (23 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Manco un ragazzino a zero euro riusciamo a prendere senza problemi? Muoviti Galliani! Datti una mossa!


io spero che si stia occupando di 2 ben piu' pesanti


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Giugno 2015)

non prendere Mauri centrocampista giovane, forte con grande potenziale e ha quel costo sarebbe da incompetenti.. sarebbe da gente che per davero ci vuole male


----------



## Memories of the Time (23 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> non prendere Mauri centrocampista giovane, forte con grande potenziale e ha quel costo sarebbe da incompetenti.. sarebbe da gente che per davero ci vuole male



Allora salutiamolo...


----------



## Love (23 Giugno 2015)

vorrei tanto capire cosa ci sta succedendo....e quanto ci vuole a cacciare Galliani...


----------



## Schism75 (23 Giugno 2015)

troppo complicato. E guai a chi dice che sopravviveremo lo stesso. Vi meritate un centrocamo Poli Muntari Nocerino e Traorè trequartista.


----------



## Dapone (23 Giugno 2015)

il problema non è José Mauri. il problema è che non riusciamo a chiudere in fretta nemmeno per uno a costo 0.

se arriva, bene. è un buon prospetto.

se non arriva, mi preoccupo molto. vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va. non può essere solo incompetenza del gallo.
almeno su i parametri 0 era lo specialista


----------



## 666psycho (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.




incredibile! come hanno già detto in tanti, manco un p0 riusciamo a prendere in poco tempo. Tutte le trattative vanno per le lunghe, poco importa il calibro del giocatore, ci mettiamo sempre tanto. boh..


----------



## Antijuventino (23 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> il problema non è José Mauri. il problema è che non riusciamo a chiudere in fretta nemmeno per uno a costo 0.
> 
> se arriva, bene. è un buon prospetto.
> 
> ...



specialista per i parametri 0 bolliti, quando raiola gli aveva proposto pogba lui l'ha rifiutato per poi andarsi a prendere traorè



cmq leggevo che la juve stava per chiudere col giocatore, quindi anche questo è andato


----------



## Dapone (23 Giugno 2015)

dai che forse il tesoretto ce lo spendiamo per cacciare galliani.

sarebbe un notevole upgrade


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> dai che forse il tesoretto ce lo spendiamo per cacciare galliani.
> 
> sarebbe un notevole upgrade



Ma se non ci siamo fatti sentire nemmeno per verdi


----------



## Dapone (23 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma se non ci siamo fatti sentire nemmeno per verdi



appunto, magari risparmiano per dare la buonuscita al gallo


----------



## 7sheva7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> dai che forse il tesoretto ce lo spendiamo per cacciare galliani.
> sarebbe un notevole upgrade



Ma ve lo immaginate un Jackson Martinez o un Kondgobia se dire di no a Paolo Maldini se fosse stato lui a condurre le due trattative?
io non me lo immagino, e dico Paolo Maldini per non dire Zvone o Manuel Rui Costa o Albertini, qui non è solo questione di soldi, è questione anche di avere credibilità e il geometra non ha più nei confronti di molti.


----------



## Alberto (23 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ma ve lo immaginate un Jackson Martinez o un Kondgobia se dire di no a Paolo Maldini se fosse stato lui a condurre le due trattative?
> io non me lo immagino, e dico Paolo Maldini per non dire Zvone o Manuel Rui Costa o Albertini, qui non è solo questione di soldi, è questione anche di avere credibilità e il geometra non ha più nei confronti di molti.



Quoto.
Pienamente daccordo... perchè non proviamo a far una petizione per chiedere un Maldini o un Albertini come DS o quanto meno come braccio destro di Galliani (se proprio non lo si può cacciare..), certo avrebbero un ascendente diverso sui calciatori trattati (premesso chiaramente che veramente ci siano i soldi)... ci vuole anche un certo tipo di carisma per trattare con alcuni giocatori... chi più di Maldini, ALbertini...


----------



## Petrecte (23 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Pienamente daccordo... perchè non proviamo a far una petizione per chiedere un Maldini o un Albertini come DS o quanto meno come braccio destro di Galliani (se proprio non lo si può cacciare..), certo avrebbero un ascendente diverso sui calciatori trattati (premesso chiaramente che veramente ci siano i soldi)... ci vuole anche un certo tipo di carisma per trattare con alcuni giocatori... chi più di Maldini, ALbertini...



Il geometra non vuole nessuno che metta il naso nei suoi magheggi con i procuratori e presidenti "amici" ......


----------



## neversayconte (23 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Direttacalcio24.it, la Juve beffa il Milan e si porta a casa il gioiellino del Parma.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Direttacalcio24.it, la Juve beffa il Milan e si porta a casa il gioiellino del Parma.*



Ma Galliani è umano?


----------



## Alberto (23 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Il geometra non vuole nessuno che metta il naso nei suoi magheggi con i procuratori e presidenti "amici" ......



Non so se sono pazzo a dirlo, ma ribadisco che si potrebbe fare una petizione... non ci accontentano sul mercato (anzi ci illudono e prendono in giro continuamente) almeno ci accontentino su questo... io credo ridarebbe anche un minimo di speranza ai tifosi, forse più di un eventuale acquisto..


----------



## hiei87 (23 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ma ve lo immaginate un Jackson Martinez o un Kondgobia se dire di no a Paolo Maldini se fosse stato lui a condurre le due trattative?
> io non me lo immagino, e dico Paolo Maldini per non dire Zvone o Manuel Rui Costa o Albertini, qui non è solo questione di soldi, è questione anche di avere credibilità e il geometra non ha più nei confronti di molti.



"Eh, ma galliani viene ricevuto a braccia aperte dai dirigenti delle più grandi società al Mondo. Aprono la sede solo per lui" Per forza, è la loro discarica umana. Ormai viene visto da tutto il mondo come il polletto da fregare...


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> *Secondo Direttacalcio24.it, la Juve beffa il Milan e si porta a casa il gioiellino del Parma.*



*Questi siti, in genere, non ne azzeccano mezza.

Restiamo sulla notizia principale. Poi, se ci saranno conferme, le riporteremo.*


----------



## Jaqen (23 Giugno 2015)

Ma dai. Ma dai. Che vergogna. Galliani ci sta definitivamente sabotando


----------



## Alberto (23 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma dai. Ma dai. Che vergogna. Galliani ci sta definitivamente sabotando



Sembra che il FPF sia stato sospeso... ho riportato la notizia nella sezione Bar Milan


----------



## Schism75 (23 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo. Qualcuno che ha MC e c'è Suma gli scrivesse in diretta, magari gli danno una voce. Io sto impazzendo


----------



## walter 22 (23 Giugno 2015)

Il giocatore è libero di andare dove vuole e se lo chiama la juve è poco ma sicuro che ci va di corsa, in questo momento il milan non ha nessuna credibilità


----------



## Alberto (23 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Il giocatore è libero di andare dove vuole e se lo chiama la juve è poco ma sicuro che ci va di corsa, in questo momento il milan non ha nessuna credibilità



Su questo non sono molto daccordo, alla juve andrebbe a fare panchina perenne o a giocare scampoli di partita, al Milan, visto come procede la campagna acquisti, potrebbe giocare molto di più, e alla sua età credo che giocare sia fondamentale per non bruciarsi


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono molto daccordo, alla juve andrebbe a fare panchina perenne o a giocare scampoli di partita, al Milan, visto come procede la campagna acquisti, potrebbe giocare molto di più, e alla sua età credo che giocare sia fondamentale per non bruciarsi



Alla Juve può crescere e può giocare la Champions.
Oggi il Milan è appetibile meno di Fiorentina e Napoli.


----------



## Petrecte (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questi siti, in genere, non ne azzeccano mezza.
> 
> Restiamo sulla notizia principale. Poi, se ci saranno conferme, le riporteremo.*



Per me è già dei gobbi ... possiamo chiudere ... cravatta gialla oramai è in bambola totale .


----------



## Victorss (23 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Per me è già dei gobbi ... possiamo chiudere ... cravatta gialla oramai è in bambola totale .



Esatto anche questo è andato e potremmo rimpiangerlo in futuro.


----------



## Konrad (23 Giugno 2015)

Ma si chiude a breve riguarda il Milan società?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano su Sky, il Milan è vicinissimo a chiudere per Josè Mauri. Si chiuderà definitivamente dopo che il Parma verrà decretato ufficialmente fallito.
> 
> Il giocatore sembrava vicino alla Fiorentina, ma Josè Mauri sarà rossonero.



Anche Pedullà (per quel che vale) conferma la versione originale, in breve si chiude, certo che quando dice così salta sempre tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2015)

*Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*


E' più uomo lui che è un ragazzino che altri giocatori che prima danno la parola e poi se la rimangiano o spariscono stima a lui.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' più uomo lui che è un ragazzino che altri giocatori che prima danno la parola e poi se la rimangiano o spariscono stima a lui.



Grande, ti quoto


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*



Mah speriamo, non è Fabregas, ma almeno una speranza di buon giocatore.... Il guaio ragazzi è che in giro c'e' davvero poco di buono prendibile, rassegnamoci all'ennesimo mercato farlocco. Che arrivino MAuri o Baselli, invece degli Essien o dei Torres bolliti, è già qualcosa. Magari nel frattempo va in porto questa maledetta vendita di società e a gennaio torniamo a fare mercato serio...


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2015)

Ma scusa, quello che era di buono prendibile (a prezzi non di salasso) ce li siamo fatti soffiare sotto il naso. 
è chiaro che allora non ci sono alternative. 
ma perchè ad esempio nessuno del milan segue il campionato under 21? sono sicuro che ci sono vari centrocampisti buoni senza svenarsi (qualche danese ad esempio Fisher dell'ajax)


----------



## Ciachi (24 Giugno 2015)

Si...in attesa delle .....visite mediche e poi firma!!!!


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E' più uomo lui che è un ragazzino che altri giocatori che prima danno la parola e poi se la rimangiano o spariscono stima a lui.



Sono d'accordo sarebbe da lodare a prescindere se è vero che ha dato la parola e nonostante una società di derelitti, la mantiene....


----------



## diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*


Vediamo se si riesce a fargli fare le visite mediche entro il 31 agosto.


----------



## de sica (24 Giugno 2015)

Beh, almeno questo prendiamolo..


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*



Mi ricorda qualcosa di recente


----------



## TheZio (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*



Almeno questo, per favore, prendetelo...


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Questo sarebbe un grande colpo. 96 ma con una personalità da vendere.


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Vediamo se si riesce a fargli fare le visite mediche entro il 31 agosto.



Si e poi speriamo che Mancini abbia il telefono scarico, altrimenti sono guai....


----------



## drzvago (24 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## aleslash (24 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda qualcosa di recente



Josè non tradisce


----------



## sion (24 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## drzvago (24 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*



Lo avessero voluto veramente Juventus e Atletico Madrid altro che parola data...
Detto questo, speriamo non lo spaccino come grandissimo colpo per non fare mercato. Per me è sullo stesso livello di Cristante; va girato in prestito e fatto crescere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia questi dovevano essere i colpi di contorno da chiudere il sabato pomeriggio prima di andare all'aperitivo a forte dei marmi..invece rischiano di diventare gli unici movimenti di mercato prima del raduno..aiuto!!!


----------



## Mithos3 (24 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo avessero voluto veramente Juventus e Atletico Madrid altro che parola data...
> Detto questo, speriamo non lo spaccino come grandissimo colpo per non fare mercato. Per me è sullo stesso livello di Cristante; va girato in prestito e fatto crescere.



E invece io spero che Miha ci creda e lo tenga per farlo giocare da noi. Io non vedo ad ora nel nostro centrocampo fenomeni che possano sbarrargli la strada e da quel che so il ragazzo ha grande personalità per imporsi oltre che grandi qualità tecniche


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Josè Mauri lo tengono, figurati se lo danno in prestito. Le ossa, e non solo, se le è fatte questo anno a Parma dove a lui questa situazione ha giovato per emergere. Rimane e si gioca il posto.


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Elshaarawy ha scritto:


> Josè Mauri lo tengono, figurati se lo danno in prestito. Le ossa, e non solo, se le è fatte questo anno a Parma dove a lui questa situazione ha giovato per emergere. Rimane e si gioca il posto.



Tutto vero e molto bello ma dovremmo prenderlo prima. Se non leggo UFFICIALE non credo per lui ne per qualsiasi altro. Convinto che alla fine perderemo pure questo.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset nonostante sul giocatore ci sia una folta concorrenza( Juventus,Lazio,Fiorentina E Atletico Madrid) il giocatore ha dato la parola ai rossoneri che lo hanno già bloccato in attesa di firmare il contratto, il giocatore firmerà un quadriennale.*



ma sta benedetta ufficialità quando arriva ? 
madonna che lentezza.....stiamo parlando di un giocatore di una squadra fallita....


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2015)

Perfino per tesserare uno svincolato su cui ci siamo da mesi e mesi non si riesce a fargli mettere una cacchio di firma


----------



## markjordan (24 Giugno 2015)

credo bisogni aspettare il fallimento consolidato


----------



## J&B (24 Giugno 2015)

Qui pare che tutti chiudano a breve però nessuno firma.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Qui pare che tutti chiudano a breve però nessuno firma.



Come uno che dice di rimorchiare qui e rimorchiare là, poi però lo vedi sempre single.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Giugno 2015)

Ho espresso la mia opinione su un topic nel Bar Milan. Questa situazione é troppo strana. Non ci sono motivazioni logiche e valide per cui non si é chiuso. Sopratutto quella che non abbiamo soldi.


----------



## medjai (25 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho espresso la mia opinione su un topic nel Bar Milan. Questa situazione é troppo strana. Non ci sono motivazioni logiche e valide per cui non si é chiuso. Sopratutto quella che non abbiamo soldi.



Ma che soldi per un parametro zero con 19 anni? Non capisco manco io questo


----------



## Schism75 (25 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma che soldi per un parametro zero con 19 anni? Non capisco manco io questo



Infatti intendevo dire proprio questo. Anche se fosse vero che non ci sono soldi, è ancora più inspiegabile non aver chiuso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho espresso la mia opinione su un topic nel Bar Milan. Questa situazione é troppo strana. Non ci sono motivazioni logiche e valide per cui non si é chiuso. Sopratutto quella che non abbiamo soldi.





medjai ha scritto:


> Ma che soldi per un parametro zero con 19 anni? Non capisco manco io questo





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Infatti intendevo dire proprio questo. Anche se fosse vero che non ci sono soldi, è ancora più inspiegabile non aver chiuso.



Credo che, visto il fallimento, sia una questione di tempi tecnici, infatti anche l'altro gioiellino Cerri non ha ancora firmato per nessuno.


----------



## medjai (25 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che, visto il fallimento, sia una questione di tempi tecnici, infatti anche l'altro gioiellino Cerri non ha ancora firmato per nessuno.



A me piaceva di più Cerri, ma purtroppo questo non arriverà, Mauri credo di si.


----------



## Konrad (25 Giugno 2015)

Opinione personale: il centrocampo del Milan è da rifondare completamente. Oggi e anche in prospettiva.
Mauri potrebbe essere pronto già da oggi (ovvio per un ruolo di 2° piano) ma lo sarà sicuramente in seguito. Meglio sotto contratto da noi che con altri.

L'annoso problema del Milan è che ci dovrebbe essere una persona/un piccolo team che si occupi di seguire e monitorare i propri giocatori per scegliere la strada di crescita migliore e per valutarne i progressi. Il Condor non basta!!!


----------



## Casnop (25 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che, visto il fallimento, sia una questione di tempi tecnici, infatti anche l'altro gioiellino Cerri non ha ancora firmato per nessuno.



Pendono i termini per la iscrizione della sentenza dichiarativa del fallimento nel registro delle imprese come requisito di efficacia verso i terzi, di nomina del curatore, nonché quelli per eventuali opposizioni alla sentenza. Insomma, ancora un po' di tempo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Jose MAuri è bloccato da settimane solo Galliani, sarà l'acquisto dopo Bertolacci,*


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2015)

Come già detto ci sono dei passaggi formali da rispettare in caso di fallimento e conseguente liberazione dei giocatori sotto contratto. Ovviamente le squadre interessate si fiondano da giocatore/procuratore per concordare il tutto, ottenere il fatidico "si" e "bruciare" sul tempo le altre...ma poi il passaggio del comunicato ufficiale e del deposito del contratto avverranno in seguito.

Io credo che Mauri sia già nostro.


----------



## J&B (26 Giugno 2015)

DeJong ha rinnovato,Bertolacci e Mauri. Centrocampo completato?


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> DeJong ha rinnovato,Bertolacci e Mauri. Centrocampo completato?



Penso proprio di sì.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Penso proprio di sì.



Nope, qualcun'altro arriva sicuro. Bisognerà vedere chi e a che prezzo, e lì sono dolori


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Nope, qualcun'altro arriva sicuro. Bisognerà vedere chi e a che prezzo, e lì sono dolori



Baselli o Soriano. Non mi aspetto altro


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Come già detto ci sono dei passaggi formali da rispettare in caso di fallimento e conseguente liberazione dei giocatori sotto contratto. Ovviamente le squadre interessate si fiondano da giocatore/procuratore per concordare il tutto, ottenere il fatidico "si" e "bruciare" sul tempo le altre...ma poi il passaggio del comunicato ufficiale e del deposito del contratto avverranno in seguito.
> 
> Io credo che Mauri sia già nostro.



Cerri intanto la Juve l ha già preso.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> DeJong ha rinnovato,Bertolacci e Mauri. Centrocampo completato?



numericamente ci siamo


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Cerri intanto la Juve l ha già preso.



Hai letto comunicati ufficiali? Io ho solo letto che ci ha le mani sopra e che nei prossimi giorni arriveranno le firme 8esattamente come per Mauri)


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Cerri intanto la Juve l ha già preso.



Non ha firmato nulla, proprio come Mauri .
Non facciamo disinformazione. Nessun comunicato ufficiale su Cerri.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Baselli o Soriano. Non mi aspetto altro



Non credo, vedremo ^^


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Hai letto comunicati ufficiali? Io ho solo letto che ci ha le mani sopra e che nei prossimi giorni arriveranno le firme 8esattamente come per Mauri)



OK scusate mi sono fidato di un mio amico gobbo che mi aveva riportato la notizia.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Spero davvero che lo prendiamo Jose Mauri, può essere un crack.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Spero davvero che lo prendiamo Jose Mauri, può essere un crack.



Concordo, nonostante il fisico non eccezionale ha grinta e classe


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Concordo, nonostante il fisico non eccezionale ha grinta e classe



Vero,ma il fattore fisico a 20 anni può sempre essere migliorato, senza esagerare ovviamente. La cosa che più mi consola è che tutti gli addetti ai lavori siano unanimi nel ritenerlo un giovane dal futuro radioso e con una personalità alla Gattuso. Magari ci ritroviamo tra le mani un caratteristico volante argentino, anche se ancora può diventare un pò di tutto


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Vero,ma il fattore fisico a 20 anni può sempre essere migliorato, senza esagerare ovviamente. La cosa che più mi consola è che tutti gli addetti ai lavori siano unanimi nel ritenerlo un giovane dal futuro radioso e con una personalità alla Gattuso. Magari ci ritroviamo tra le mani un caratteristico volante argentino, anche se ancora può diventare un pò di tutto



Me lo auguro davvero e poi confido in Mihajlovic che è uno che crede nei giovani.


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro davvero e poi confido in Mihajlovic che è uno che crede nei giovani.



questo è ancora tutto da vedere...


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro davvero e poi confido in Mihajlovic che è uno che crede nei giovani.



Vedremo. Quando arrivi in una grande squadra cambia tutto, li non puoi sbagliare nulla, per quello diventa più difficile affidarsi ai giovani che notoriamente sono più propensi per ovvi motivi all'errore. Poi se il giovane è un campione allora il discorso cambia, ma di questi ce ne sono pochi e costano molto.


----------



## Petrecte (26 Giugno 2015)

Ma allora ??? Si chiude o no ??? Il grometra dov'è? Al Forte per l'apericena? ??


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

mauri è a tutti gli effetti italiano..eppure quasi nessuno lo schifa al contrario di bertolacci...sarà che la storia dell esterofilia non fila? forse perchè le sue capacità tecniche non si possono ridurre e schematizzare a numeri su wikipedia...il controlo di palla,la visione i dribbling vincenti e passaggi decisivi vengono riportati su wikipedia?


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Credo ci voglia ancora tempo, staranno sbrigando ancora le questione legate al fallimento del Parma



martinmilan ha scritto:


> mauri è a tutti gli effetti italiano..eppure quasi nessuno lo schifa al contrario di bertolacci...sarà che la storia dell esterofilia non fila? forse perchè le sue capacità tecniche non si possono ridurre e schematizzare a numeri su wikipedia...il controlo di palla,la visione i dribbling vincenti e passaggi decisivi vengono riportati su wikipedia?



Ha il nome esotico, quindi ci piace  Se si chiamava Giuseppe Mauro faceva pena


----------



## hiei87 (26 Giugno 2015)

Saranno 3 mesi che lo abbiamo bloccato stando alla stampa. E' incredibile come non si riesca a chiudere in tempi umani per un giocatore decente.
A me piace. In prospettiva è un acquisto mille volte più utile e sensato di Bertolacci...


----------



## J&B (26 Giugno 2015)

Forse con l'acquisto di Bertolacci si sono raffreddati.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Saranno 3 mesi che lo abbiamo bloccato stando alla stampa. E' incredibile come non si riesca a chiudere in tempi umani per un giocatore decente.
> A me piace. In prospettiva è un acquisto mille volte più utile e sensato di Bertolacci...



sono curioso anche io di vederlo...tecnicamente mi pare molto valido,c è chi dice che possa giocare davanti alla difesa.Sarebbe una bella sorpresa,magari ci azzecchiamo il colpo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Giugno 2015)

Acquistare e dare in prestito al Genoa. Per me sarebbe un affare perfetto.

Sappiamo benissimo che da noi non sara titolare e con il solo campionato sarebbe un spreco lasciarlo marcire in panchina.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sono curioso anche io di vederlo...tecnicamente mi pare molto valido,c è chi dice che possa giocare davanti alla difesa.Sarebbe una bella sorpresa,magari ci azzecchiamo il colpo.



Ha le caratteristiche per farlo. Magari inizialmente sarebbe meglio fargli fare la mezz'ala, ma lo si potrebbe tranquillamente impostare col tempo anche in quel ruolo. L'età è dalla sua parte.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2015)

Precisamente a breve quando si chiude?


----------



## Pamparulez (27 Giugno 2015)

Maaaaaamma mia.... Neanche per la pace israelo-palestinese ci vuole tutto sto tempo. Se per prendere un ragazzetto 18 enne(che io vorrei!!) da una squadra fallita ci vuole tutto sto tempo non oso immaginare quando dovremo sparare le tanto promesse carte da 40/50 milioni quanto ci vorrà...


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Acquistare e dare in prestito al Genoa. Per me sarebbe un affare perfetto.
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo che da noi non sara titolare e con il solo campionato sarebbe un spreco lasciarlo marcire in panchina.



stesso discorso per Zappacosta e Baselli, questo sarebbe lavorare sotto un proggetto, qualcosa di utopico per noi


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sono curioso anche io di vederlo...tecnicamente mi pare molto valido,c è chi dice che possa giocare davanti alla difesa.Sarebbe una bella sorpresa,magari ci azzecchiamo il colpo.



Questo ragazzo può fare tutto, nelle sue vene scorre calcio anziché sangue, e come ogni buon argentino conosce ogni angolo del campo. Ma dovrà scegliere presto il ruolo, senza giri di testa, e nella scelta sarà fondamentale il lavoro del proprio maestro, che dovrà condurlo là dove lo attende il proprio destino. Sinisa, a te: attento a non fare danni, ok?


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Acquistare e dare in prestito al Genoa. Per me sarebbe un affare perfetto.
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo che da noi non sara titolare e con il solo campionato sarebbe un spreco lasciarlo marcire in panchina.



quasi sicuramente finirebbe davvero in panchina, però Miha è uno che i giovani li valorizza, non mi stupirei se lanciasse qualche giovane della primavera, stessa cosa per mauri. poi bisogna vedere, magari non è ancora pronto, ma mi fido del suo giudizio, è il primo vero allenatore dopo Allegri

magri lo fa giocare al posto di dormolivo


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2015)

Il 1° Luglio sarà ufficialmente un parametro zero, se il 2 non sarà un nostro tesserato, scordiamocelo.


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

Questo è da prendere assolutamente, diventerà un grande giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Credo ci voglia ancora tempo, staranno sbrigando ancora le questione legate al fallimento del Parma
> 
> 
> 
> Ha il nome esotico, quindi ci piace  Se si chiamava Giuseppe Mauro faceva pena


No, il discorso non regge, c'è anche Stefano Mauri


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*



Speriamo arrivi, la scommessa giovane in mezzo al campo dev'esser questo ragazzo a zero, non certo Baselli pagato dall'Atalanta.


----------



## Memories of the Time (29 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Speriamo arrivi, la scommessa giovane in mezzo al campo dev'esser questo ragazzo a zero, non certo Baselli pagato dall'Atalanta.



Quoto, quoto, quoto.
Speriamo


----------



## Renegade (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*



Se ha scelto il Milan è perché non se lo fila nessuno. Altrimenti sarebbe già altrove.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*



In prospettiva molto meglio lui di Baselli.


----------



## devils milano (29 Giugno 2015)

siamo tutti dell'idea che sia meglio lui di Baselli...dite che la dirigenza ascolterà gli umori della tifoseria?


----------



## J&B (29 Giugno 2015)

A zero euro mal che vada ci fai plusvalenza.


----------



## Casnop (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*



Pedullà parla di lui come del nuovo Mascherano. Avrà orecchiato questa definizione da qualcuno vicino al giocatore o a Mihajlovic, e questa declina non solo un profilo tecnico ma anche un ruolo, quello di centrocampista centrale di interdizione e regia. Interessante, benché il ragazzo abbia attitudini per fare anche altro. In quel ruolo avrebbe la concorrenza diretta di De Jong: un ottimo modello, superabile.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Giugno 2015)

a me non pare il nuovo Mascherano, non lo vedrei bene davanti alla difesa come l'argentino.. questo ragazzo e molto tecnico e creativo, direi piu simile a un Xavi o un Biglia


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2015)

Dove giocherà giocherà...intanto portiamocelo a casa dopodomani eh!


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> a me non pare il nuovo Mascherano, non lo vedrei bene davanti alla difesa come l'argentino.. questo ragazzo e molto tecnico e creativo, direi piu simile a un Xavi o un Biglia



Davanti la difesa non lo metterei mai perchè a livello difensivo Mauri è piuttosto scarsetto ragazzi, di testa ha limiti chiaramente fisici, a livello di contrasto paga un fisico ancora da costruire, parlo proprio a livello di forza muscolare. Detto questo è un ragazzo che in fase difensiva ci mette comunque tanto impegno e questo è un ottimo punto di partenza. Quello che del ragazzo mi ha impressionato è sicuramente un ottimo piede (anche se spesso è statico e pigro!) e un'ottima rapidità nello stretto. 

E' un ragazzo tutto da costruire, ma si parte da ottimi presupposti.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*




*Dovete quotare le notizie che commentate*


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*



Se si è deciso di puntare su questo ragazzo, non capisco davvero il senso dell'acquisto di Bertolacci. Montolivo purtroppo rimarrà, De Jong ha rinnovato ed inoltre c'è Bonaventura, più il nuovo toppleyer from CFC Genoa. Si parla di un nuovo centrocampista (quel fenomeno di Witsel) quindi cosa viene a fare, il 6°?


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2015)

Intanto per un giovane una volta venire al Milan era questione di vanto. Si imparava molto e ci si giocava le proprie chance. E comunque non è che davanti ha mostri sacri eh...si faccia trovare pronto quando serve e i suoi bei minuti li potrà fare. E comunque non sarebbe certo di un posto qui come in nessun altra squadra, tanto vale far parte del progetto di rilancio rossonero.
Sia mai che il prossimo anno giochi in CL...


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

probabile che venga dato in prestito...un 19enne ha bisogno di giocare.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan cerca Jose Mauri da settimane ( a Gennaio aveva già provato a portarlo a Milanello), ci sono stati diversi inserimenti sia da squadre italiane ( Roma,Fiorentina e Juventus) sia dall'estero (Chelsea e Bayern Monaco) ma sia il giocatore e la persona che l'ha scoperto hanno deciso di guardare più all'aspetto tecnico che a quello enonomico ed è per questo che ha permesso al Milan di fare la differenza. Nelle ultime ore è arrivata una grandissima offerta dall'estero ( gli indizi portano all'Atletico Madrid), il Milan aspetta il primo Luglio per tesserarlo, non trovano conferma invece le voci che vorrebberò l'attuale allenatore Mihajlovic perplesso sul giocatore tutt'altro è l'esatto contrario.*



proviamolo, tanto e a zero. 
non può fare peggio di un nocerino.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> probabile che venga dato in prestito...un 19enne ha bisogno di giocare.



Dubito, il procuratore ha detto chiaro e tondo, prima di tutto vogliamo un progetto serio. Andare al Milan per poi esser girato in prestito dubito lo sia, a quel punto va direttamente ad una Lazio o Fiorentina che creda direttamente in lui.


----------



## Love (30 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se si è deciso di puntare su questo ragazzo, *non capisco davvero il senso dell'acquisto di Bertolacci*. Montolivo purtroppo rimarrà, De Jong ha rinnovato ed inoltre c'è Bonaventura, più il nuovo toppleyer from CFC Genoa. Si parla di un nuovo centrocampista (quel fenomeno di Witsel) quindi cosa viene a fare, il 6°?



la butto li...secondo me giocherà trequartista...


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Ora che Muntari è UFFICIALMENTE ito...sotto con Mauri!


----------



## il condor (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ora che Muntari è UFFICIALMENTE ito...sotto con Mauri!



volevi dire baselli....


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> volevi dire baselli....



No no...proprio MAURI...Baselli se ne deve stare all'Atalanta a meno che non abbiamo prima acquistato almeno 1 centrocampista di qualità (oltre a Mauri).

BERTOLACCI - DE JONG - MONTOLIVO - MAURI - X - X e nessuno delle due X deve essere Baselli


----------



## il condor (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> No no...proprio MAURI...Baselli se ne deve stare all'Atalanta a meno che non abbiamo prima acquistato almeno 1 centrocampista di qualità (oltre a Mauri).
> 
> BERTOLACCI - DE JONG - MONTOLIVO - MAURI - X - X e nessuno delle due X deve essere Baselli



stasera c'è il summit. Baselli è già del Milan. Comunque abbiamo ancora poli sul groppone.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

A Poli una sistemazione nel lotto delle squadre di A la trovi abbastanza agevolmente, volendo. Per quanto non sia un novello Marchisio non è nemmeno una "scarpa", come talvolta viene dipinto. E' semplicemente credo un centrocampista che può risultare importante in una squadra che corre dal 5° al 10° posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A Poli una sistemazione nel lotto delle squadre di A la trovi abbastanza agevolmente, volendo. Per quanto non sia un novello Marchisio non è nemmeno una "scarpa", come talvolta viene dipinto. E' semplicemente credo un centrocampista che può risultare importante in una squadra che corre dal 5° al 10° posto.



Sono d'accordo, certo che a questo punto sarebbe meglio tenerselo e lasciare Baselli là.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

Io ho già espresso la mia idea su Baselli. Va bene che tu decida di puntarci in prospettiva (se ci credi, assumendotene le responsabilità) ma non per portarlo oggi al Milan. Lo vuoi prendere, pagandolo poco e magari in uno scambio con Nocerino, e lo lasci un'altro anno a Bergamo o lo giri dove possa giocare in A. Carpi, Frosinone, Genoa, Sampdoria stessa...


----------

